# Non contact and clamp meter suggestions?



## 120ToTheFingers (Apr 14, 2016)

I am looking to buy a non contact voltage detector and a clamp meter. 

The clamp meter would be strictly for home/personal (residential) use. The non contact would be OTJ use (120-480).

Essentially the clamp meter I'm looking more for cost efficiency. If it does what it is supposed to I'm happy. As an apprentice it is very frowned upon for me to bring a personal clamp meter, due to it not being on our tool list.

The non contact I want to be a higher quality item.

Keep in mind I am a first year so I'm not able to buy a $300 meter. I don't make money like that.

Thank you all for the help


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Fluke 337 for the clamp - on and santronics for the non contact tester. Nothing with a on/off switch on the non contact tester.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I agree with the Santronics NCVD, and it would be pretty hard to talk me out of that. 

For a basic clamp meter I'd want two things, true-rms and a cat rating. Right now I wouldn't really trust the Klein and Milwaukee stuff, maybe the Ideal. If I was shopping on a tight budget right now I might try a Fluke 323, $105 online right now. 

If you can live with a fork rather than a clamp, the Fluke T5 is a little cheaper. Since it's compact you may have use for it even down the line when you have a meter fancier than the 323.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had a lot of different non-contact testers. I'd recommend Fluke. Also, if your going to just use the clamp on at home, buy a used Fluke on Ebay.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Fluke non-contact volt sensor hands down. Not sure I have ever used a clamp meter around the house.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fluke 1 Ac for non contact. The older one with sound and light. Don't like the one with flashlight and changes colors. I really like my amprobe navigator. Rotation,inrush,I think even power factor. More things then I even need. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The Milwaukee non-contact is great except the button falls out and you mangle it trying to change the battery.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

wendon said:


> I've had a lot of different non-contact testers. I'd recommend Fluke. Also, if your going to just use the clamp on at home, buy a used Fluke on Ebay.


I agree with wendon, a lot of people have hate success with flukes on ebay.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Wish I had one of these.

I'd send you my abused Fluke 376 for a new one of these.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got this for my pouch. It's a great little flashlight to have for service work. Kills two birds with one stone. Very well built.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I agree, santronics NCVT. I just got myself the Klein CL3200 fork meter as a new go to meter. Perfect size, has only your commonly used settings,, and good for up to 200 amps. Around $100


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

I had a T5 for years and found it to be a great tester. I have a Fluke NCVT, don't know the model number. I've had it for so long the writing is worn off of it. Works fine still. I would also recommend the 376 with Iflex.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive tried to kill my T5-600 just so I could buy a T5-1000. Had it for 14 yrs now. FLIR VP50 in my pocket.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I got that Klein one above recently through a review opportunity. It's nice enough, but I way prefer my Santronics.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> Wish I had one of these.
> 
> I'd send you my abused Fluke 376 for a new one of these.


Why the heck would you want a T5-600 over a 376?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

B-Nabs said:


> Why the heck would you want a T5-600 over a 376?


Cause it has a pouch for a belt and it holds the leads for you. Lol.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Why the heck would you want a T5-600 over a 376?


I'm thinking he ran over it with his truck...


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Fluke 376  

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

One of my guys has an UEI DL369
He bought it on Amazon, to replace the last UEI which he destroyed after about 5 years or so, of heavy usage.
Considering the price (US $60) that's fairly decent value.
Having the volt meter and non contact in one unit, is very convenient.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

120ToTheFingers said:


> I am looking to buy a non contact voltage detector and a clamp meter.
> 
> The clamp meter would be strictly for home/personal (residential) use. The non contact would be OTJ use (120-480).
> 
> ...


fluke 323 clamp meter, or a klein cl2000, im an apprentice and i have both they are great and not very pricey! the 323 should be more then enough for you!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> One of my guys has an UEI DL369
> He bought it on Amazon, to replace the last UEI which he destroyed after about 5 years or so, of heavy usage.
> Considering the price (US $60) that's fairly decent value.
> Having the volt meter and non contact in one unit, is very convenient.


Long story short I used a shop UEI meter on a 480vac read and the thing started scaling up and blew up in my hand. Smoked itself internally. I'd never use one of those toys again for any reason. Fluke has never let me done.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For a meter of any type I always use Fluke when I can. They have never let me down, worked my way through many to get there. Don't fall for promotions or special deals on lesser equipment.


----------

